# KB Book of the Day: Switched



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

_My Blood Approves_ is only $.99 on Kindle (along with the sequel _Fate_.)

Seventeen-year-old Alice Bonham's life feels out of control after she meets Jack. With his fondness for pink Chuck Taylors and New Wave hits aside, Jack's unlike anyone she's ever met.

Then she meets his brother, Peter. His eyes pierce through her, and she can barely breathe when he's around. Even though he can't stand the sight of her, she's drawn to him.

But falling for two very different guys isn't even the worst of her problems. Jack and Peter are vampires, and Alice finds herself caught between love and her own blood.

(I just realized that I haven't had a topic about this, and since my local paper is doing a story about me on Wednesday, I'm trying to bump sales as much as I can. So please forgive my self-promotion.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Amanda,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

I just released the third book in the series. My Blood Approves is $.99 on Amazon, and Fate and Flutter are both $2.99.

Set in Minneapolis, it's a series of paranormal romance about a teenage girl who gets mixed up with vampires.

I'm also having a give away on my blog for all three books in paperback (or PDF if you prefer). It ends midnight on the 28th, so enter while you can. http://amandahocking.blogspot.com/

Also - if any of you are reputable reviewers (either in the veins Red Adept or have your own blog, etc), I'd enjoy giving you an ARC in exchange for an honest review. That does mean that you give me on star and rip me to shreds, and I'll still be happy.

So, if you're interested, just let me know!


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> I just released the third book in the series. My Blood Approves is $.99 on Amazon, and Fate and Flutter are both $2.99.
> 
> Set in Minneapolis, it's a series of paranormal romance about a teenage girl who gets mixed up with vampires.
> 
> ...


Do you live in Minneapolis is that why you set it therE?


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

I live in Minnesota, but I don't live in Minneapolis. But I love Minneapolis. It's my favorite city in the world. (It should be noted that I haven't been to that many cities - but I was in New York City once.) The skyline is enchanting, and I've had a few adventures there.

Why? Are you from Minneapolis?


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> I live in Minnesota, but I don't live in Minneapolis. But I love Minneapolis. It's my favorite city in the world. (It should be noted that I haven't been to that many cities - but I was in New York City once.) The skyline is enchanting, and I've had a few adventures there.
> 
> Why? Are you from Minneapolis?


From? No. I did live there (or in it's suburbs) for 5 or 6 years


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

It's a nice city, but its a bit too expensive for me. So, for the time being at least, I'm living about an hour away.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I want to go to Minneapolis. Not to live there, but to visit.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I really like your covers Amanda.  Very nice.  Best of luck to you.

J.M.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

amanda_hocking said:


> I live in Minnesota, but I don't live in Minneapolis. But I love Minneapolis. It's my favorite city in the world. (It should be noted that I haven't been to that many cities - but I was in New York City once.) The skyline is enchanting, and I've had a few adventures there.


Amanda--

love books set in Minnesota--my mom was from Hibbing, my in-laws from Mankato and Minneapolis. I'll have to download the sample!

Betsy


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Well I just thought I'd say I finished My Blood Approves last night (and my gritty eyes this morning are NOT thanking me LOL!). It was excellent. 

I've already DL the 2nd and I DL the 3rd one today -- so excited when I saw it was out!! 

I'll be putting up an amazon review this weekend as well. 

I grew up in Fargo/Moorhead and my sister lives in Blaine (and many of my relatives live in the Cities) so MN is close to my heart    I just realized that this year marks the mid point for me. I'm going to be 44 and I lived 22 years in Moorhead and now 22 in San Diego. Boy does time fly!


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I want to go to Minneapolis. Not to live there, but to visit.


You should. It's a really fantastic city.



J.M. Pierce said:


> I really like your covers Amanda. Very nice. Best of luck to you.
> 
> J.M.


Thank you!! 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Amanda--
> 
> love books set in Minnesota--my mom was from Hibbing, my in-laws from Mankato and Minneapolis. I'll have to download the sample!
> 
> Betsy


I hope you enjoy it . I have family in Hibbing and Nashwauk, too.



AlexJouJou said:


> Well I just thought I'd say I finished My Blood Approves last night (and my gritty eyes this morning are NOT thanking me LOL!). It was excellent.
> 
> I've already DL the 2nd and I DL the 3rd one today -- so excited when I saw it was out!!
> 
> I'll be putting up an amazon review this weekend as well.


Thank you very much and I'm so glad to hear that you've enjoyed them!!!


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I put my reviews of My Blood Approves and Fate up on amazon.

Now I'm going to go finish the last one!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just downloaded your first book yesterday. I hope to start it this weekend if I don't get too busy with the holiday.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

AlexJouJou said:


> I put my reviews of My Blood Approves and Fate up on amazon.
> 
> Now I'm going to go finish the last one!


I saw them! Thank you very much! They were lovely 



MLPMom said:


> I just downloaded your first book yesterday. I hope to start it this weekend if I don't get too busy with the holiday.


Thanks! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Just thought I'd let you know, I down loaded the sample of your first book, and I liked it well enough that I just bought it. I'll give you a review after I read it all. My first vamp book I've ever read. =)


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Sharlow said:


> Just thought I'd let you know, I down loaded the sample of your first book, and I liked it well enough that I just bought it. I'll give you a review after I read it all. My first vamp book I've ever read. =)


Thank you!! I hope you enjoy the rest of it.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not the fastest reader, as I have quite a lot of writing and other things to do. But I'm up to chapter 8 I believe and I find your book quite good!


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Sharlow-

Thank you!  And I know how life goes. I'm not getting nearly as much reading done as I'd like.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

amanda_hocking said:


> Sharlow-
> 
> Thank you!  And I know how life goes. I'm not getting nearly as much reading done as I'd like.


It's because your watching to much Star Wars...lol.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey, I've got my priorities in order, and Star Wars is right at the top, where it should be.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

amanda_hocking said:


> Hey, I've got my priorities in order, and Star Wars is right at the top, where it should be.


Lol I suppose your right. Now talking about Star wars, I wonder. What kind of vampire would Han have made? Who's side would he have been on? after all most of them are human, I wouldn't be surprised if there were vampires among them. A whole new genre created! Star wars, the vampire chronological's...


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

By the way, I haven't seen your blog or face book page. Do you have one?


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I really enjoyed _My Blood Approves_, in fact, I had a hard time putting it down last night and ended up reading until 3 in the morning. 
Needless to say when I got up I went ahead and purchased the other two and am now almost done with _Fate_.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Man, this is starting to sound like another series I'm going to lose sleep on... it's giving me deja vu from my Twilight days, when my friend Janessa said 'OMG YOU HAVE TO READ THESE THREE BOOKS I BOUGHT' and then I only got about 2 hours of sleep for about a month as I read them back to back...
I CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY COPIES OF MY BLOOD APPROVES!!!


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Sharlow said:


> By the way, I haven't seen your blog or face book page. Do you have one?


Yes, in fact I do. This is my blog http://amandahocking.blogspot.com/ and this is my facebook http://www.facebook.com/pages/Amanda-Hocking/109562195746290. Someone once told me how to change the facebook title to something, but I ended up screwing up and changing the wrong thing. So now I'm content with a long, impossible to remember string of numbers.



MLPMom said:


> I just wanted to say that I really enjoyed _My Blood Approves_, in fact, I had a hard time putting it down last night and ended up reading until 3 in the morning.
> Needless to say when I got up I went ahead and purchased the other two and am now almost done with _Fate_.


Thank you!  I can't wait to hear what you think of _Fate _and _Flutter_!



RonnellDPorter said:


> I CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY COPIES OF MY BLOOD APPROVES!!!


According to my research, they should be here by Wednesday or Thursday, and I'll ship them out to you right after.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks. You might want to put that info on the kindle boards thread for blogs, and face book.  Assuming you want any of us following you.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Ha, I wouldn't want to make anything to easy.

I actually just changed my facebook too, so it's http://www.facebook.com/amandahockingfans


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I finished _Flutter_ last night and of course I had to read the excerpt in the back for the 4th one. I really didn't want the book or the excerpt to end! I can't wait for the 4th one to be released and I saw that you were contemplating writing a fifth one as well, that is awesome! I will definitely be buying them all.
I really enjoy your writing style and I have fallen in love with all of the characters.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> I finished _Flutter_ last night and of course I had to read the excerpt in the back for the 4th one. I really didn't want the book or the excerpt to end! I can't wait for the 4th one to be released and I saw that you were contemplating writing a fifth one as well, that is awesome! I will definitely be buying them all.
> I really enjoy your writing style and I have fallen in love with all of the characters.


I saw your review! Thank you so much! I'm really glad that you enjoyed it, and I hope the rest entertain you, too.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

I am bumping the thread here, but I also have good, book related news.

Rex Robot Reviews has a giveaway for _My Blood Approves_, either paperback or PDF. I think Fangtastic Books will be having one soon, also, but I'm not concrete on the details yet.

For Rex Robot, check it out here: http://www.rexrobotreviews.com/2010/06/contest-and-q-with-author-amanda.html For further details about things, you can also check my blog: http://amandahocking.blogspot.com/

I've also gotten a number of reviews lately (mostly positive), and I know that at least some of them are fellow Kindleboard-ites, so thank you guys!!!! 

In other truly positive news: _My Blood Approves_ has been in the Top 100 Best Sellers in Teen on Kindle for 8 days in a row!!! I'm very, very stoked about that.

I am so happy to hear so many of you are enjoying it, and I don't know how to say stuff without sounding cheezy or lame. But you guys here at the Kindleboards especially have been incredibly supportive, and that's really, really awesome. I want to hug you all in a non-creepy, non-pervy, electronic way.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your The Indie Spotlight daily on your Kindle
subscribe at: [[ASIN:B00359FJ86 The Indie Spotlight]]

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Sunday: Amanda Hocking - My Blood Approves

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Get your The Indie Spotlight daily on your Kindle
> subscribe at: [[ASIN:B00359FJ86 The Indie Spotlight]]
> 
> Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Hot damn! I just can't WAIT!!! I also can't believe that you just released the third, and the fourth already comes out in August!!!!


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Haha, thanks. I do write books pretty quickly, but I have a bunch of titles stockpiled before I started publishing. It's working well for me, and I'd actually recommend that everyone doing this.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

amanda_hocking said:


> Haha, thanks. I do write books pretty quickly, but I have a bunch of titles stockpiled before I started publishing. It's working well for me, and I'd actually recommend that everyone doing this.


I actually went back and started reading your earliest blog posts, and I was surprised to see you were doing just this. Nice idea. I don't think I could of sat on them as long as you did. I'm also surprised you haven't released any of your other series yet. Are you still hopping for representation for them?


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Sharlow said:


> I'm also surprised you haven't released any of your other series yet. Are you still hopping for representation for them?


Yes, and no. The original idea with this is to see what happened. I heard some people were having successes, some people weren't. I decided to try with my vampire novels because I was having a hard time finding representation for them since they were about vampires, and there are just sooo many books about them now.

But the response has been so overwhelmingly positive (thanks everyone!) that I'm going to go ahead with the other series.

I'm releasing the first book in a different series, _Switched_, in July or September (it depends on if I can get it ready by July, and I'm releasing _Wisdom _ in August). I plan on releasing one other book by the end of the year - but I'm not sure if I'll go with the _Switched _series, or possibly a different book.

I'm very, very glad I did it this way. It gives me an opportunity to have a good sized shelflist, and also, I'm glad that I didn't publish one or two of my earlier books.

I'm going to keep doing this as long as it works for me. If somebody offered me some kind of book deal, I'd definitely look into it. I'd probably say yes, unless the terms were terrible. But just the benefit of having someone to professionally edit and do covers would almost be worth it.

Right now, I'm very happy with the path I'm on, and I'm happy to continue it as long as I can.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

I FINALLY GOT MY COPIES IN THE MAIL TODAY!!!!!!!!!!! G'AGH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, as I was reading the reviews, it struck me as very odd that everyone said they finished the first book in one sitting. I was assuming that it was just THAT GOOD, but then I saw the first book today and said 'ah, half an inch thick, and double-spaced' lol - so I'm guestimating about 35-40,000 words (a novella, basically). But I was curious; are you planning on releasing a thick book with all four volumes in it? You know, like LOTR did? Because I have to say, that would be a pretty awesome book to see on my bookshelf... just saying...

I'M GOING TO GO READ THEM NOW!!!!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Amanda

I read your sample, and was astonished at how much talent is displayed! I don't read vampire books, at least I didn't, but I know I will read yours. I've been thinking about it for days... I was delighted by your characters, the bits of humor, and just... everything!

It is no surprise to me that your series is doing well. You were meant to be a writer. I _am_ surprised that no publishing house or agent has snapped you up yet. But then a lot of the decisions of publishing houses and agents are a mystery to me.

Anyway, best of luck. Although I doubt you will need it at all.

Nancy


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

RonnellDPorter said:


> I FINALLY GOT MY COPIES IN THE MAIL TODAY!!!!!!!!!!! G'AGH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also, as I was reading the reviews, it struck me as very odd that everyone said they finished the first book in one sitting. I was assuming that it was just THAT GOOD, but then I saw the first book today and said 'ah, half an inch thick, and double-spaced' lol - so I'm guestimating about 35-40,000 words (a novella, basically). But I was curious; are you planning on releasing a thick book with all four volumes in it? You know, like LOTR did? Because I have to say, that would be a pretty awesome book to see on my bookshelf... just saying...
> 
> I'M GOING TO GO READ THEM NOW!!!!


I tried to make them as short as possible so they'd be cheaper, so I shrunk fonts and margins, and they're 1.25 spaced. But both My Blood Approves and Fate are 80,000 words, and Flutter is 97,000 words. So, no, all three are novel length.

I have no intention at this time of releasing a one volume book, but that might change in the future. 



Nancy C. Johnson said:


> I read your sample, and was astonished at how much talent is displayed! I don't read vampire books, at least I didn't, but I know I will read yours. I've been thinking about it for days... I was delighted by your characters, the bits of humor, and just ... everything!
> 
> It is no surprise to me that your series is doing well. You were meant to be a writer. I _am_ surprised that no publishing house or agent has snapped you up yet. But then a lot of the decisions of publishing houses and agents are a mystery to me.
> 
> ...


Thank you very, very much for your kind words!!! It really means a lot to me.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Blog Review of My Blood Approves - http://ronnelldporter.blogspot.com/2010/06/real-men-wear-pink-fangs-that-is-review.html


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Amanda,

I read the sample of the first book and loved it so I bought all three.  It's probably going to be a while until I get to them, but once I do, I'll get reviews up.  And congrats on how the books are selling!


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Looks good, Amanda!
Great genre to be in. My only book in that category (Blood of Gold) is my second best seller.


----------



## LET222 (May 3, 2010)

These books were great! I devoured them within a couple of days.... can't wait for Wisdom to be released!!!!

Highly recommend!


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

RonnellDPorter said:


> Blog Review of My Blood Approves - http://ronnelldporter.blogspot.com/2010/06/real-men-wear-pink-fangs-that-is-review.html


Thanks for the review! I thought it was really fantastic!

Maria - Thanks you!! I'm excited to hear what you think of them! 



bvlarson said:


> Looks good, Amanda!
> Great genre to be in. My only book in that category (Blood of Gold) is my second best seller.


Thanks, and the genre has been really good to me, too. 



LET222 said:


> These books were great! I devoured them within a couple of days.... can't wait for Wisdom to be released!!!!
> 
> Highly recommend!


Thank you very, very much!!!


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

For my weekly fun time bump, I don't have much to say about _My Blood Approves_.

I do have news in other books, though, which is fun. I'm planning to release _Switched _mid-July (I'm thinking around the 12th, cuz it's my birthday.)

So, right now I am looking for readers that would want to give me feedback before I release it and/or review it once it's out. If you're interested, I'm offering a *FREE *PDF or word doc.

_Switched_ is the first book in a new trilogy. It's YA paranormal romance, but it doesn't have any standard fare - no vampires, shape shifters, werewolves, witches, zombies, fae, angels, mermaids, or ninjas. Not even a selkie, and I hear those are in now. I wanted to try something a _little _different, but I'm not sure how it'll go over.

Anyway, the rough description I have for it is as follows: 
_"When Wendy Everly was six-years-old, her mother was convinced she was a monster and tried to kill her. It isn't until eleven years later that Wendy finds out her mother might've been telling the truth.

With the help of Finn Holmes, Wendy finds herself in a world she never knew existed - and it's one she's not sure if she wants to be a part of."_

I ended that with a preposition, so clearly it needs work. But descriptions are hard.

But if you're interested in reading it, let me know.

And to everyone that's been buying and reviewing my books, THANK YOU!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

You can thank Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles for reviving Selkies 

And I would love a word document of Switched so that I could just fix little things you've missed (not rearranging or reconstructiong _anything_, just small things like then/than, blond/blonde, your/you're, etc...) - it helps save you some time and headaches


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amanda,

a gentle reminder of how the weekly bump works...  While you are welcome to respond to all member posts, each time you do, you reset the clock, er, calendar to seven days before the next bump...  So because you responded to a member on the 23rd, your next legal bump would be on the 30th... 

Thanks!

Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Amanda,
> 
> a gentle reminder of how the weekly bump works... While you are welcome to respond to all member posts, each time you do, you reset the clock, er, calendar to seven days before the next bump... So because you responded to a member on the 23rd, your next legal bump would be on the 30th...
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I'm a bit confused. I thought the last time I responded was on the 22nd, so my bump would be okay on the 29th.



amanda_hocking said:


> Thanks for the review! I thought it was really fantastic!
> 
> Maria - Thanks you!! I'm excited to hear what you think of them!
> 
> ...


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

> Reply #44 on: June 22, 2010, 10:13:38 PM


Amanda's got you there Betsy. Methinks you're in a different time zone that put her reply on the 23rd in your area.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Re: looking for a cheap paranormal romance?
« Reply #44 on: June 23, 2010, 01:13:38 AM »

Must be...above is what it reads for me....   Well, at least you got 3 extra bumps out of it. 

Are you in California, Amanda?   

Betsy


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

So I let a friend borrow the trilogy (she's the biggest reader I know) and she absolutely LOVES them!!! Seriously, checkin this series out ASAP!


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Re: looking for a cheap paranormal romance?
> « Reply #44 on: June 23, 2010, 01:13:38 AM »
> 
> Must be...above is what it reads for me....  Well, at least you got 3 extra bumps out of it.
> ...


Haha, well thanks for the extra bumps. I'm in Minnesota, but I usually post really late - between 11 pm and 5 am, so it probably has something to do with that.



RonnellDPorter said:


> So I let a friend borrow the trilogy (she's the biggest reader I know) and she absolutely LOVES them!!! Seriously, checkin this series out ASAP!


Oooo yay! I'm happy she's enjoying them!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Reading your first book at the moment, loving it!


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> Reading your first book at the moment, loving it!


Yay! I saw that on Twitter and I got excited.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

amanda_hocking said:


> Haha, well thanks for the extra bumps. I'm in Minnesota, but I usually post really late - between 11 pm and 5 am, so it probably has something to do with that.


Also. . . .do make sure the time on your computer matches the KindleBoards time. . . . .you can set it to how far off it should be to match. KB time is shown on the right side of your name bar: where it says "Hello <you>". If that time is NOT the same as what your computer says, you should go to your profile and change it to match by saying how many hours + or - it should be to be the same.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

In fun news related to _My Blood Approves_, check out this awesome review of the whole series (thus far): http://fangswandsandfairydust.blogspot.com/2010/07/i-approve-my-blood-approves-series-by.html It's pretty much the best review ever.

Also, I set a release date for the fourth book - it shall be out August 22. (But knowing Amazon's trickery, it'll really be the 21st or the 20th.)


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> In fun news related to _My Blood Approves_, check out this awesome review of the whole series (thus far): http://fangswandsandfairydust.blogspot.com/2010/07/i-approve-my-blood-approves-series-by.html It's pretty much the best review ever.
> 
> Also, I set a release date for the fourth book - it shall be out August 22. (But knowing Amazon's trickery, it'll really be the 21st or the 20th.)


So.. I can't make up my mind.. read book two of this series or *Switched* first...


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> So.. I can't make up my mind.. read book two of this series or *Switched* first...


I'd suggest *Switched*, since it's new, and also, it's good  But it's exciting you have read any of my books


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

New review of the second book in the series, _*Fate*_:

http://ronnelldporter.blogspot.com/2010/07/buying-cow-review-of-amanda-hockings.html


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Only a little longer to wait until Wisdom comes out!

I am so excited to read it.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> Only a little longer to wait until Wisdom comes out!
> 
> I am so excited to read it.


Thanks! It's only 3 more days!


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Just spotted this thread and immediately sent a sample of My Blood Approves to my Kindle. Really excited and I'm off to read now


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

The fourth book in the My Blood Approves series _Wisdom _ is out now! It's ranked #29 in the entire Kindle store right now, so you should check it out. 

Check it out here: http://bit.ly/aQXrXB


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

As soon as I finished my sample of the first book I went and bought book 1 + 2. Just finished book 1 (really liked it!) and I can't wait to read no 2!  

I see there's 4 books out already (no doubt I will buy 3 + 4 very soon LOL!) Do you know how many there will be in the series please Amanda...?

Thanks for some great books


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

I have been all over the world, but never to Minnesota.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Anso said:


> As soon as I finished my sample of the first book I went and bought book 1 + 2. Just finished book 1 (really liked it!) and I can't wait to read no 2!
> 
> I see there's 4 books out already (no doubt I will buy 3 + 4 very soon LOL!) Do you know how many there will be in the series please Amanda...?
> 
> Thanks for some great books


Bump please?

(I have now bought book 3 and am reading book 4)


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Anso said:


> Bump please?
> 
> (I have now bought book 3 and am reading book 4)


Yay! I hope you're still liking them! And thanks for the bump!


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> Yay! I hope you're still liking them! And thanks for the bump!


You're very welcome! LOL and I meant "bump" about my question: will there be more than 4 books, and if so, do you know how many yet please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

I planned it as a 5 book series. With that said, I'm working on the other projects now, so I don't know when the fifth book will be out. And you're very welcome.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> I planned it as a 5 book series. With that said, I'm working on the other projects now, so I don't know when the fifth book will be out. And you're very welcome.


Thanks for the reply! Hope you get the chance to work on the 5th book very soon - I really can't wait  I'm about halfway through book 4 at the moment.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

After reading the first few posts in this thread I had to buy this book.  I love paranormal romances, love books set in Minneapolis (I live in a first-ring suburb), and LOVE cheap!    My Blood Approves has zoomed to the top of my TBR list!


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks! I hope you enjoy it


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I still haven't had a chance to read your book, but my daughter did.  She LOVED it and immediately ordered the next two.  She reads fast and I'm sure will buy the fourth book in about a week, so I hope you're working on the fifth one!    Write fast!


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm new to the board and looking for something to read. These books sound interesting! I am going to go to Amazon right now and check them out!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

tjager12 said:


> I'm new to the board and looking for something to read. These books sound interesting! I am going to go to Amazon right now and check them out!


You won't regret it, they are all fabulous! I recommend them to everyone I know.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

SongbirdVB said:


> I still haven't had a chance to read your book, but my daughter did. She LOVED it and immediately ordered the next two. She reads fast and I'm sure will buy the fourth book in about a week, so I hope you're working on the fifth one!  Write fast!


Yes please do - I really can't wait for book 5 either (finished book 4 two days ago)!


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Anso said:


> Yes please do - I really can't wait for book 5 either (finished book 4 two days ago)!





MLPMom said:


> You won't regret it, they are all fabulous! I recommend them to everyone I know.


Thank you guys!!!


----------



## AmyJ (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Amanda,
    I read the Trylle Trilogy (it was fantastic) in a week.  I will definitely purchase this series soon.  First trolls and now vampires, I love it!  I also love your covers.  I just finished my first novel.  I'm contemplating putting it on Kindle but I'm still doing my homework/research.  How long have you been at this?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We're to pleased to have Amanda's Switched as our KB Book of the Day!


----------

